# Do you use springtails in your tarantula enclosures?



## antinous (Sep 23, 2018)

Was wondering how many keepers use springtails in their enclosures. Now that most of my collection are NWs that require moist sub, I was thinking of getting springtails (also I’m a bit paranoid about getting mold/other unwanted stuff).


----------



## basin79 (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep. Use them in all my pet  enclosures that will support them. Tarantulas, spiders, centipedes, vinegaroon, Tokay gecko, Tiger salamander.......

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ryunss (Sep 23, 2018)

They are the most useful things ever in moist enclosures.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 23, 2018)

I have a culture of springtails that has exploded in population, but I haven't bothered putting them in any enclosures as most of my collection consists of slings. I'm going to put them in some of my centipede enclosures though just to get the numbers down in my culture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Sep 23, 2018)

Pretty much every enclosure of mine has them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 23, 2018)

Will they still breed proifically in the enclosures? How many did you start with?


----------



## basin79 (Sep 23, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Will they still breed proifically in the enclosures? How many did you start with?


Only if the conditions are right. Some moisture and food. That's why it's important to either put them in an already "used" enclosure or you put some food in with them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## basin79 (Sep 23, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I have a culture of springtails that has exploded in population, but I haven't bothered putting them in any enclosures as most of my collection consists of slings. I'm going to put them in some of my centipede enclosures though just to get the numbers down in my culture.


They pose absolutely no harm to your slings if that's what you're worried about. If it's just the size of the enclosures I understand.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 23, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Only if the conditions are right. Some moisture and food. That's why it's important to either put them in an already "used" enclosure or you put some food in with them.


Would you recommend me putting in a little rice or yeast into the enclosure as well or should I wait until the T had a few feedings in the enclosure for them to find the boli?


----------



## basin79 (Sep 23, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Would you recommend me putting in a little rice or yeast into the enclosure as well or should I wait until the T had a few feedings in the enclosure for them to find the boli?


A dead cricket, cricket legs, a little fish food etc will work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## antinous (Sep 23, 2018)

basin79 said:


> A dead cricket, cricket legs, a little fish food etc will work.


Got it, how many would you put into, lets say a 6 qt and 15 qt enclosure?


----------



## Greasylake (Sep 23, 2018)

basin79 said:


> They pose absolutely no harm to your slings if that's what you're worried about. If it's just the size of the enclosures I understand.


I know they won't do anything to my slings, I just don't think it's worth it to put springtails in a slings enclosure I'm going to rehouse in a few months anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaherp (Sep 23, 2018)

I bred dartfrogs from the age of 12 so springtails and other small insects to break up waist in my vivariums was a must. This definitely carried over to my tarantulas. I utilize those little buggers in every cage I can. I have filtered down my options to three insects though. Used to have five varieties of springs but none did better then the one I still use to this day. I stick with a shiny temperate springtails native to here(Ga) since they reproduce a lot faster then many available on the market, and are a bit more tolerant of dry conditions. The only other cleaners I culture is dwarf white and CR dwarf purple isopods. The isopods have a more dual purpose though since really small slings chow on them also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Sep 23, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Got it, how many would you put into, lets say a 6 qt and 15 qt enclosure?


Just put some in and see how they go. If they breed you know your enclosure can support them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## BoyFromLA (Sep 23, 2018)

Greasylake said:


> I have a culture of springtails that has exploded in population, but I haven't bothered putting them in any enclosures as most of my collection consists of slings.


You are always welcome to send me some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaherp (Sep 23, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Got it, how many would you put into, lets say a 6 qt and 15 qt enclosure?


I would put a leaf(oak or magnolia) in the springtail culture with a few little spots of yeast on it. Moisten the leaf and when a decent amount is on it I shake them into the said cage. If it is slightly moist and leftover prey item parts are present they multiply quickly. You can also just open springtail culture lid and tilt towards the cage you want them. One good puff of air and they will sail right in. I do not do this as much though since they will go further then just the cage. They do not fly just light enough that a blow of air and send them pretty far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## antinous (Sep 23, 2018)

Got it, thanks everyone!

Also if anyone has some extra and want to make a little money lmk  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gaherp (Sep 23, 2018)

I use mainly just instant yeast. Buy a jar and keep it in the fridge and lasts me a long time. Just like mentioned above I have used successfully fish flakes, rice, small pieces of vegetables, and various moldy things. All get devoured i just like the convenience of just using the years since I use it for fly cultures, isopods, and the springs. I will say though springtails will feed a lot of different things from dartfrog poops to pieces of dead prey items and a lot in between

Pic of yeast sorry for quality pic is on my fire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 23, 2018)

I have a A. hentzi freebie sling that was was tiny (1/16 in) when I got it and ignored pre-killed prey for some reason. Springtails got it through a couple of molts till it was big enough to take pinhead roaches. I've fed them to small true spiders and centipede babies as well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 24, 2018)

I have them in all my enclosures including my two amphibians. I actually enjoy watching the little white buggers work with a magnifying glass. They are quite active little hexapods.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 24, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> I have a A. hentzi freebie sling that was was tiny (1/16 in) when I got it and ignored pre-killed prey for some reason. Springtails got it through a couple of molts till it was big enough to take pinhead roaches. I've fed them to small true spiders and centipede babies as well.


My Brachypelma hamorii slings loves baby pillbugs. It takes them like crazy. The entrance to its burrow is cover in little bleached out pillbug shells. Well pieces of shell

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 24, 2018)

Gaherp said:


> I use mainly just instant yeast. Buy a jar and keep it in the fridge and lasts me a long time. Just like mentioned above I have used successfully fish flakes, rice, small pieces of vegetables, and various moldy things. All get devoured i just like the convenience of just using the years since I use it for fly cultures, isopods, and the springs. I will say though springtails will feed a lot of different things from dartfrog poops to pieces of dead prey items and a lot in between
> 
> Pic of yeast sorry for quality pic is on my fire
> View attachment 287429


I’ve seen my springtails devour a clump of Hyla versicolor (Gray Tree Frog) poo in the frog’s enclosure. They had it gone in 4 days. I keep my culture of springtails on crushed lump hardwood charcoal. I drop a few grains of rice or a slice of strawberry every couple weeks. I have thousands in the little Tupperware container I keep my culture in.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Sep 24, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Yep. Use them in all my pet  enclosures that will support them. Tarantulas, spiders, centipedes, vinegaroon, Tokay gecko, Tiger salamander.......


I’d I catch some in a jar should I keep them in there  alone ? What do you feed them . Caught some in my lp tank! Or should I place them all in a large tank?
I can’t afford to buy more right now I’d like to increase there numbers by a lot.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 24, 2018)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I’d I catch some in a jar should I keep them in there  alone ? What do you feed them . Caught some in my lp tank! Or should I place them all in a large tank?
> I can’t afford to buy more right now I’d like to increase there numbers by a lot.


They will eat any dead organic matter but prefer fungi (mold, mushroom, yeast). Just keep the substrate DAMP - too damp would be underwater.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 24, 2018)

I randomly found them in my H. laoticus' water dish and started a culture from that, I use them in any enclosure that will support them.


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 24, 2018)

I voted no, not because of an aversion to their use, but because I currently do not have an enclosure that “needs” them.  However, I wil if/when I obtain a specimen for which I know they would be helpful, e.g., _T. stirmi.  _The answers to this thread however, have a catalyst for me rethinking what I thought was their necessity, to them being overall beneficial.


----------



## antinous (Sep 24, 2018)

MikeofBorg said:


> I’ve seen my springtails devour a clump of Hyla versicolor (Gray Tree Frog) poo in the frog’s enclosure. They had it gone in 4 days. I keep my culture of springtails on crushed lump hardwood charcoal. I drop a few grains of rice or a slice of strawberry every couple weeks. I have thousands in the little Tupperware container I keep my culture in.


Can you use coco fiber as a substrate with them?


----------



## Minty (Sep 24, 2018)

I didn't vote in the poll because my answer is not yet. I'm not sure where the best place in the UK is, to buy them. If anyone can point me in the right direction then give me a shout. Thanks.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 24, 2018)

I am the cleanup crew. 

I'm glad that people have had positive experiences with them, but I've never found them to be a necessity as long as you stay on top of your spot cleaning of boluses and poop. That step takes ~10 seconds per enclosure as I go through my feeding and watering.


----------



## Gaherp (Sep 24, 2018)

Coco bedding is fine for springtails. The mix I use for springs and pods is mainly coco bedding mixed with topsoil, and leaves. I used to use lump charcoal back in the late 90's early 00's, but it became easier to use coco bedding since I use it for everything. I add a layer of leaves on top which makes for easy transfer. 

Now for spot cleaning I do that everyday, but with the amount of T's I have I let the clean-up crew take the nightshift. The added benefit of feeders for smaller T's makes them a added bonus. They are in no way necessary for the health or well-being of your T's. Think of it like one of those little vacuum robots, neat and a little beneficial, but you can do without it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 24, 2018)

Gaherp said:


> Coco bedding is fine for springtails. The mix I use for springs and pods is mainly coco bedding mixed with topsoil, and leaves. I used to use lump charcoal back in the late 90's early 00's, but it became easier to use coco bedding since I use it for everything. I add a layer of leaves on top which makes for easy transfer.
> 
> Now for spot cleaning I do that everyday, but with the amount of T's I have I let the clean-up crew take the nightshift. The added benefit of feeders for smaller T's makes them a added bonus. They are in no way necessary for the health or well-being of your T's. Think of it like one of those little vacuum robots, neat and a little beneficial, but you can do without it.


How much water do you add into the coco coir? Just enough to make it moist or do you actually make it wet?


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2018)

I use springtails and isopods  

I culture the springtails in my centipede enclosures and a few of my roach colonies. The isopods I culture alone (for some species) and with roach colonies (for other species that won't eat toach ooths). 



nicodimus22 said:


> I am the cleanup crew.
> 
> I'm glad that people have had positive experiences with them, but I've never found them to be a necessity as long as you stay on top of your spot cleaning of boluses and poop. That step takes ~10 seconds per enclosure as I go through my feeding and watering.


I don't see them as a way for me to get out of doing the work, I see them as a way for my enclosures to function as bio-actively and naturally as possible. I don't like the idea of having critters in unnatural, sterile environments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antinous (Sep 24, 2018)

Teal said:


> I use springtails and isopods
> 
> I culture the springtails in my centipede enclosures and a few of my roach colonies..


How fast do they reproduce (how long from the initial starter colony did it take for you to be able to seed cages with them)? Do they reproduce in higher or lower temps?


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> How fast do they reproduce (how long from the initial starter colony did it take for you to be able to seed cages with them)? Do they reproduce in higher or lower temps?


Sorry, I won't be very helpful here... they just showed up lol As in, I never bought or intentionally had a starter colony. I started noticing a few on the veggies/fruit I fed to my roaches who are in moist sub, and one of my pede enclosures exploded with them. 

I don't regulate temperatures for my critters (outside of extremes) and I haven't paid attention to their population in regards to temperature.


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 24, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> How fast do they reproduce (how long from the initial starter colony did it take for you to be able to seed cages with them)? Do they reproduce in higher or lower temps?


How fast they reproduce depends on how much food they get, and remember if the food gets moldy, so much the better. They reproduce faster in warmer temps (70 - 80 degs f.)


----------



## antinous (Sep 24, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> How fast they reproduce depends on how much food they get, and remember if the food gets moldy, so much the better. They reproduce faster in warmer temps (70 - 80 degs f.)


Do you happen to keep them on coco coir? Was wondering if I should keep the sub moist or actually 'wet'


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 24, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Do you happen to keep them on coco coir? Was wondering if I should keep the sub moist or actually 'wet'


Mine are on the charcoal they came with. If you use substrate, the only way it can be too wet is if it's underwater.


----------



## antinous (Sep 24, 2018)

SonsofArachne said:


> Mine are on the charcoal they came with. If you use substrate, the only way it can be too wet is if it's underwater.


Got it, I'll keep the culture in my incubator and make sure to moisten/add water every now and then. Is keeping them in a deli cup without any holes in it good?


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 24, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Got it, I'll keep the culture in my incubator and make sure to moisten/add water every now and then. Is keeping them in a deli cup without any holes in it good?


They can be kept this way, a few pinholes wouldn't hurt though. No big openings though, sewer flies can get in, lay eggs, and their maggots compete for food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Sep 24, 2018)

Teal said:


> I don't like the idea of having critters in unnatural, sterile environments.


The following things are unnatural:

-Keeping them in glass or plastic boxes in your house
-Keeping the temperature in the 70s all year round
-Keeping them out of storms and floods
-Keeping them away from parasites and predators
-Giving them water other than collected rain water
-Feeding them roaches they would never come into contact with in their native area
-Using ground coconut husk as substrate that they would never encounter in the wild

Nature kills over 90% of tarantulas before they reach maturity. We should not be trying to model that system. We should be trying to keep ideal conditions that maximize survival and health.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 24, 2018)

No, never used those. IMO springtails (and the other, so called, 'cleaning up crews') are overestimated as heck. There's absolutely nothing that the mix of a spot on 'sniper' cleaning and a perfect ventilation can solve/prevent.

A 'cleaning up crew' is mandatory for mobsters/gangsters only


----------



## Teal (Sep 24, 2018)

nicodimus22 said:


> The following things are unnatural:
> 
> -Keeping them in glass or plastic boxes in your house
> -Keeping the temperature in the 70s all year round
> ...


Keeping any animal is "unnatural" if you want to go THAT far... which is not at all what I was talking about.

I was referring more to the reptile hobby enclosures and using man-made materials in enclosures... rack and tub systems for snakes with newspaper bedding and a ceramic water dish, tarantula enclosures with plastic skulls and plants, etc. on coco fiber that was baked to kill anything possibly in it.

Also... I don't keep my critters at a certain temperature. They feel the seasons just like I do. I mist a lot of my enclosures, which might be like a storm to them. I don't happen to have any Pepsis wasps handy to fascilitate that natural occurance, but it is tempting...
I agree about the roaches. And I just use topsoil for substrate... I'm pretty sure dirt is natural? LOL. I also use materials collected from nature like sticks, rocks, moss, etc (without sterilizing them). I use succulents and air plants, and other plants that can live in the conditions of T enclosures. I use clean up crews in my soil. I never said I was trying to mimic nature... I said I like *natural* things in my enclosures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Sep 24, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Got it, I'll keep the culture in my incubator and make sure to moisten/add water every now and then. Is keeping them in a deli cup without any holes in it good?


One other thing, if a T's enclosure has a bad mold outbreak, you're better off replacing the sub, then adding springtails.  While they would eventually get it under control, it would take longer than I would care to wait.


----------



## MintyWood826 (Sep 24, 2018)

No. I don't have any moisture dependent species yet so I couldn't. When I do get some, I may or may not also get springtails. Don't know.


----------



## MikeofBorg (Sep 24, 2018)

Phormic28 said:


> Can you use coco fiber as a substrate with them?


You could.  Using broken up pieces of lump charcoal is better.  When you want to transfer them to an enclosure you just pour some in from your culture.  Did I mention you keep the container full with water with just the top of the charcoal dry.  Charcoal also lets you see easily how your culture is doing, because the springtails tend to be white.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

